# 8 weeks pregnant with sickness and diarrhoea bug



## huddy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi there, I was just wondering if this bug could harm my baby? Thanks x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 
No, it's unlikely to, keep making sure you drink little and often to keep your fluid levels up, hope you feel better soon. Don't worry about not eating, your baby will be fine, just eat a bit of light food when you fancy it,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## huddy (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply xx


----------

